# Start button problems



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

When you normally move your cursor over the start button it pops up a menu of: Start, search, share, devices and settings. But, most of the time for me it just shows "Start" as if I have my cursor over an icon. This gets really annoying, because I have to move my cursor on and off of the start button in order to access setting to turn off my computer. If anyone else has had this problem and/or know how to fix it please help!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The windows 8 preview has 2 start buttons.
One returns the view from desktop or program view
to the metro desktop.
Then the other should be there.
It's still a bit screwy so if you are in desktop view,click
the start button and then mouse over.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Wait, I only have one start button and it is for opening the metro start menu. An I have a second problem, this is probably a stupid question but, how do you close the full screen metro applications. The only way I have found is to open task manager (which is awesome by the way).


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

If you tap on the screen, hold and move the app to the bottom of the screen, it should end it. With a mouse, you can drag the app to bottom of the screen. 
I am not currently using any of the Apps, as I felt that (imo) there triviality was a waste of space. But I seem to recall that it worked for me. 
Fwiw. The apps, if you leave them for another app, are supposed to go into a hibernat state and are using no resources. (According to MS) I did not find this so. An examination of them in the Task manager showed them as still using resources - for a time, anyway.
However, If the above is true, I wonder about future development of multitasking?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, I noticed that they were using resources. Do you know anything about the 2 start buttons?


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

@ leroys1000 could you please explain the 2 start buttons, I only have one.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I dont have it installed right now but as I remember,
there was the mouseover start button that is only
supposed to show up when you have a program running.
You mouse down to the bottom left and it is supposed to
pop up so you can click it and go back to the metro interface.
There is another start button while in the metro interface that
goes to some kind of settings.
It wasn't working quite right when I tried it as the popup menu
would come up over the other one sometimes and I don't think
it is supposed to do that while in metro.


----------



## ajkane (Dec 8, 2011)

thanks, I know that was a stupid question, but thanks for responding.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Not stupid at all.
Hopefully they will get that fixed before release.


----------



## SalieriM (Feb 7, 2012)

ajkane said:


> Wait, I only have one start button and it is for opening the metro start menu. An I have a second problem, this is probably a stupid question but, how do you close the full screen metro applications. The only way I have found is to open task manager (which is awesome by the way).


You do not need to close metro apps, just move on to whatever else you want to do, like hit the start button. Windows 8 will take care of everything in the background, assign system resources where it only should. It's a very different paradigm and, as with the new Windows phones, people no longer need to think of an app as a program you open, use and then close... it is completely immersed in the operating system (think live tiles) and will give you a much better user experience, especially on devices with touch screens.

Also, there have been made HUGE improvements since the Developer Preview. Keep an eye out as the so called Consumer Preview will be released soon-ish.


----------

